# Sears



## certifiedroofing (Jan 24, 2011)

Sears is hiring subs for spring/summer here in mass. I have no experience working with them. They say their paying out $185 a square (one layer) I would have to up my gl though. Not sure about it. Has anybody heard or done any work for them before?


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

They have been in Vermont, not for roofing that I know of, windows and siding.

$185 a square for what exactly? Labor only? Materials? Disposal? Nails?

Cutting in new chimney lead? Rubber wrapping chimneys? Porch/ flat roofs?

So many variables.


----------



## certifiedroofing (Jan 24, 2011)

To strip one layer 185. Labor and nails. They comp u on disposal but that's seperate


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

Im in Massachusetts, and thats too low a rate for these parts.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have always thought they had great tools and Riding lawn mowers but never thought of anything else.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Around here most roofers dont deal with them, low real low rates, the only ones i see workin for them are the unexperinced roofers (business wise)


----------



## kadesmith (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks like they are hitting the advertising pretty hard. Every post I've read on here tonight had a "Sears Home Services Save $500 Now Roof Installation" Ad on the bottom.


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

I did a few jobs for Sears "Diamond" back in the mid 90's, their pay rate for walkable one layers was pretty decent, but their pay scale for additional layers or steeper slopes was totally unacceptable.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Slyfox said:


> I did a few jobs for Sears "Diamond" back in the mid 90's, their pay rate for walkable one layers was pretty decent, but their pay scale for additional layers or steeper slopes was totally unacceptable.


 Home Depot is paying $25 an hour for change order work. $25 an hour?!!? Umm what about insurance and overhead? What about Profit? Are you friggin kidding me? That's less than break even... but how many "subs" have a clue? 

They call me every year offering me work. I am thinking they have such a high turn over rate on subs because after these guys get their audits, they have to go out of business. Can't pay your insurance at $25 an hour. That's for sure! What are you paying a skilled roofer $12 an hour? C'mon! They are just encouraging their subs to conveniently overlook necessary hidden work. Not good for the customer nor the company IMO.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

kadesmith said:


> Looks like they are hitting the advertising pretty hard. Every post I've read on here tonight had a "Sears Home Services Save $500 Now Roof Installation" Ad on the bottom.


 I notice that too every early spring. Then by fall I see no other adverts.


----------



## certifiedroofing (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks for the advice guys, especially grumpy


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

I've seen some reports of home owners and contractors commenting on bids from Sears. Recently on another forum a contractor saw a bid on a steep two layer tear off redeck were they bid it at $1,000 a square exactly.

There's a lot of hands to feed with a company like sears.

A Home Depot rep recently spoke to my brother about subbing jobs from at home services. He said he was really interested until he learned what they pay per square. He laughed at him and said he won't work for peanuts.

These outfits are set up to pay mexican rates which in my area is $40-60 a square labor on tear offs.


----------

